
Ask HN: What's Your Default Browser? - throwaway_yc
Currently I am using Firefox (for HN, Stackoverflow, freenode and Gmail, and programming stuff), Chromium for Banking, shopping sites, and for everything else.<p>I want to get rid of ads, malicious scripts.<p>What&#x27;s your default browser?
======
duiker101
Vivaldi! I just can't get enough of it! It's very customizable, runs great,
Chromium engine. I don't think I have ever been this happy with a browser.

As for ads/malicius scripts I rely on ublock orgin.

------
sharmi
Firefox on laptop and on mobile.

Infact Firefox on mobile is infinitely better as it allows addons. I always
setup ublock origin and performance on mobile is even better than desktop.

It is great on laptops too. Just a little bit inconvenienced by 'works only on
chrome' websites. That just fuels me more to stick with firefox.

------
666lumberjack
Currently Opera, because of inertia and laziness. Originally I started using
it for the free VPN and internet hipsteryness of using a less popular browser
(much as I'd like to pretend otherwise, the latter is something my brain finds
very appealing). I have a proper VPN setup now, but I've procrastinated
switching to Firefox because of the general inconvenience associated with any
browser switch and the need to for a minor rewrite on a browser extension I
wrote/use.

------
neighbour
Firefox with custom user.js from [1]. In addition to this, Multi-Account
Containers, HTTPS everywhere, NoScript, uBlock Origin, Privacy Badger.

[1] [https://spyware.neocities.org/](https://spyware.neocities.org/)

------
zemnl
Firefox on desktop; same on on mobile along with Firefox Focus (although
recently I started using Firefox Preview a bit more instead of regular FF)

------
AwesomeFaic
Brave on my home PC and Galaxy S8, Chrome at work (unable to download/install
other browsers)

------
jiscariot
Firefox with uBlock, disable javascript toggle, multi-account containers,
user-agent switcher

------
pietroglyph
Firefox with tracking protection enabled, uBlock, HTTPS Everywhere, and the
Smart Referer plugin

------
scanny
Chrome, with uBLock Origin and privacy badger.

------
e83f70479b
Chrome

------
jryan49
Firefox

------
nxpnsv
I’m happy with firefox.

------
croo
Firefox

------
Benjiwillis
Chrome

------
kraitis
Brave.

------
2sk21
Safari

